# Dogs! Bubba and Badger, Golden Horse's Dogs



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

It's BUBBA, love it


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*and Badger*


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

Look at those smiling woofers!  

You did a really great job capturing the sort of whimsy that dogs have... the constant happy. It practically oozes from your paintings and just makes me want to smile. 

As far as the ink? By the sounds of things, you're far more patient than I could ever be!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Great job, love them.

 On the theory that you never know until you ask, I never see Badger as a 'stationary object' if the muse took you, could you try and capture him in movement, this is how I see him





































Do you see a trend here??


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I can try. Those are great photographs! I love the first one best.

The type of painting I do is so , how shall I say, . . .iffy. It is just sometimes luck when I "capture" the essence of an animal. There are times when I just can't get it. But the more feel a picture has, the more angle, lighting and line, the more I have to go from . That's what I liked in the Badger picture; the tilt of his head, the loll of the tongue at an angle and the way the hair went everywhich way.
I can give it a go, tho, just can't give a gaurantee of success.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Nice pics. Especially the 2nd and last ones "in motion".


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

Lol super pooch, someone should photoshop a cape on him!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

whiskeynoo said:


> Lol super pooch, someone should photoshop a cape on him!



I wish they would, my skills don't run to that.

The last pic there, he was 6 months old, had been neutered 2 days before, in the same week he had also found a skunk and been bathed and found a porcupine, twice, and had been de quilled, and he was still bouncing.

I am so tempted to have that one of him made into a tattoo, it just inspires me to remember to live in the moment


----------

